# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  HCM-nhượng lại vài món đồ cho ae lấp máy!

## nguyennhungcdtht

Do em khôg biết bấm vào nút đóng chủ đề nên không đăng sản phẩm vào toppic HCM-nhượng lại vài món cho ai cần!dc nữa nên em xin phép tạo chủ đề mới này!ae ai có nhu cầu thì mua hàng ủng hộ em nhé!thank
# Sensor cảm biến loại khe và tiệm cận!thu phat...hàng bao test bao sống 
Giá 20k/cái lấy số lượng giá siêu ưu đãi nhé




Mớ này 14 em giá 200k

Mớ này 19 em giá 300k

Mớ này 10em 150k

Mớ này 20 em 300k

Plc giá ngâm cứu #đã bán

----------


## voicoi365

mình gạch cục PLC nhé. dt bạn mà ko được.
dt 0913.467649

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Nhận gạch của a nha

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Cảm biến vùng dài 1,2m lên đèn 600k

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

400k

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

vitme thk dòng kx phi 20 bước 10 ht 700,áo gối đầy đủ 1,3tr/cây
cây màu đen thk phi 16 bước 10 ht 300,hàng trong bọc khui lắp gối vào chứ chưa xài 500k


driver servo pana A4 400w,cáp jack đầy đủ không có motor 2,5trieu/cái




vime thk phi 20 buoc 20 hang mới chưa xài,đủ gối bkbf15,k có áo,tổng dài 950 ht 850,giá 1,4tr/cây

biên tần 1hp giá 900k bao ship

plc fx2n 64mr lên nguồn bao test 900k

plc fx1s 14mr 600k

cum tay quay phát xung 650k



vime thk kx phi 25 bước 5 ht 400 áo và gối 1 đầu,mặt bít servo 750w,step 86,giá đã bán


driver mít su mr-j2 100A lên nguồn giá 2,5tr tìm motor hoài k thấy bán luôn.đã bán

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Cặp ray thk hsr 20 dai 700 giá 900k

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Cặp ray thk hsr20 dài 750 hơi xấu bị ố vàng,k bị rỉ hay rổ gì cả giá rẻ bèo!đã bán

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Vime phi 25 nsk bước 10 ht 680,áo gối đầy đủ giá 1,9tr

Vime thk phi 15 bước 10 ht 300 áo gối đủ giá 300k

Plc fx1s 14mr xả hàng thu hồi vốn!đã bán

----------


## huyquynhbk

Con plc chạy ngon k bác?

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

E hỏng biết xài plc bao a test thoải mái nhé


Fx1s-10mr thanh lý 450k đã test hoạt động ngon lành

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Biến tần 3,7kw in 220v 1 pha out 3 pha 220 400hz.mất nắp 1.9tr


Biến tần yakawa 1,5kw còn mới tinh in 1 pha 220 out 3p 220 400hz.giá 1,5tr



Spindle mài cao tốc hãng nsk đường kính thân phi 100.thanh lý 2tr.k ai mua e tháo lấy bạc gốm và cân phế liệu


Ke gang kt ngan 200 cao 200 phần đế phía dưới dài 70,dầy 15.giá 350k

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Máy phay cơ mini nặng 210kg 
Phay nhôm 1 pát 5ly ngọt sớt,em đã đấu biến tần 1hp vào,nhấn nút là chạy,dùng điện 220v,động cơ trục chính 3pha 220 400w.tặng kèm 4 colet er32 4,6,8,10 và 1 eto kẹp max 80mm
Giá em phay cơ mini là 18tr cho bác nào yêu thích nó.

----------


## tvn24680

Bac tháo đi rôi bán em cái cục gá ngoài của spin nhé

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Cục gá ngoài 500k nha bác!bác Lấy e bán liền luôn

----------


## hung1706

Con Spindle mài anh xem nó chạy thuận hay chạy nghịch. Em nhớ ko nhầm thì ren vặn nó ren thuận M8 thì phải, phần trên nó có 1 cái bậc thẳng định tâm nữa. Anh xem nếu đúng vậy thì anh mua cái cán ER11 - M8 vặn vô là ngon lành luôn.

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Con Spindle mài anh xem nó chạy thuận hay chạy nghịch. Em nhớ ko nhầm thì ren vặn nó ren thuận M8 thì phải, phần trên nó có 1 cái bậc thẳng định tâm nữa. Anh xem nếu đúng vậy thì anh mua cái cán ER11 - M8 vặn vô là ngon lành luôn.


Ren của nó là ren Thuận M14,có phần thẳng phi 14 định tâm luôn,như vậy thì có loại er11 nào đút vô dc k a

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

cặp ray thk sr25 loại có cánh dài 2m hàng con mới tinh tơm còn dính mỡ từa lưa dành cho ai làm khổ lớn giá ra đi là 2,4tr



cặp ray thk hsr25 loại có cánh dài 880 mới keng xà ben giá 2tr
cặp ray thk hsr25 lọai có cánh dài 460 nợ hình giá iu thương 800k



cặp ray thk hsr30 trắng nỏn như ngọc trinh dài 700 giá 2tr

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Bán dùm cho thằng em
2 cặp ray nsk LH25 dai 920 cấp chính xác C2 hàng còn mới tinh sáng bóng,
Giá 1 cặp là 2,5tr.lấy 2 cặp thì 4,5tr ai vào việc dc thì hốt dùm cho em nó

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

2 cục gang nặng cỡ 200kg dài 1,3m cao 270 giá 15 ngàn 1kg
Phù hop làm máy song mã
2 combo kr46 dài 1,3m giá 2,5tr/combo nợ hình
Kết hợp 2 cục gang là hết ý

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Cặp combo kr46 tổng dài 1,3m,vime phi 15 bước 20,mặt bít 86,giá 5tr/cặp

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

2 bộ servo mr-j2-100A đầy đủ cáp encoder và động lực 5tr/bộ








Sigma1 750w test và jog ngon lành 3tr/bộ đủ jack cáp

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

em bán 8 con cảm biến sợi quang như hình,hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng giá 8 con là 1,2tr

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

biến thế 400va 500k

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Máy phay cơ mini nặng 210kg 
> Phay nhôm 1 pát 5ly ngọt sớt,em đã đấu biến tần 1hp vào,nhấn nút là chạy,dùng điện 220v,động cơ trục chính 3pha 220 400w.tặng kèm 4 colet er32 4,6,8,10 và 1 eto kẹp max 80mm
> Giá em phay cơ mini là 18tr cho bác nào yêu thích nó.


Em máy này lên cnc hơi bị ngon đó nha!



Đã tiễn em theo chồng

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Driver A4 như mới 1,8tr


Asd24a-a + asm66 giá 1tr/bộ

Bàn phím biến tần mitsu A800 giá 400k



Cobo nhôm ht 270 ray 20 vime 20 bước 20 cốt ra 12,mặt bít servo 750w
Giá đã bán

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Bộ servo mitsu j260A 600w đã test chạy oke
Giá 2,8tr đủ jack cáp encoder dài 5m

----------


## Nam CNC

alpha step giá tốt quá vậy ? bác có nhiều bộ à ? em quan tâm rồi đó

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> alpha step giá tốt quá vậy ? bác có nhiều bộ à ? em quan tâm rồi đó


Dạ e có 2 bộ a nhé!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Spindle nsk dk 100 dài 250 giải nhiệt nước tốc 24000v 400hz 125v
Giá 2,5tr

----------


## tvn24680

Cái này còn k bác

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Bán xác máy tiện nặng 2,5t tại hcm,ai mua về gắn động cơ servo làm tủ điều khiển là chiến phà phà giá 30tr
Máy xài mâm cặp thủy lực đk 150,ht x 160,z250

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

3 bộ j2s 400w jack cáp đủ dây encoder dài 5m
Giá đã bán
Hàng đã test chạy oke

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Bơm dầu tay 1,5l giá xong
Bơm điện 220v bình 2lít giá xong

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Phễu rung cấp phôi tự động giá 1,5tr

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Sigma2 400w 3 bộ 8,5tr không có cáp

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Đính kèm 77826
Đính kèm 77827
Cánh tay robot đủ điện 24tr
Bao ship trong tphcm
Ngoài tphcm thì hỗ trợ 50% phí ship

----------


## ktshung

> Đính kèm 77826
> Đính kèm 77827
> Cánh tay robot đủ điện 24tr
> Bao ship trong tphcm
> Ngoài tphcm thì hỗ trợ 50% phí ship


hình đâu bạn?

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

E xin up lại hình cánh tay robot
Add zalo e gửi hình nhiều hơn nhé ae

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Cặp vime nsk c5 phi 20 bước 5 ht 450 và 350 giá 800k/2 cây
Cặp ray thk25 dài 850 giá 1,1tr
Cặp ray thk 25 dài 750 giá 900k
Cặp ray thk 25 dài 580 giá 800k
Lấy cả mớ vừa ray vừa vime bao ship

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Driver anph asd12A-S giá 3bộ 3,3tr
Xài điện 1pha 220v

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Thanh lý khung máy H hành trình 300x400x200
Full gang thép khung máy nặng khoảng 100kg
Giá 6 triệu chưa bao gồm phí ship
Bác nào quan tâm add zalo e gửi thêm hình chi tiêt

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Khung máy h đã bán

----------

